# Wollt ihr crafting in war oder lieber nicht?



## Geige (15. April 2008)

ja pls mal beantworten =)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (15. April 2008)

Komische Frage, klar wollen wir das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. April 2008)

Ja, aber nur für Behelfssachen, das neue 40 gut genug ausgerüstet sind um nicht als Freekill enden zu müssen. Das gute Zeug sollte man sich dann doch erkämpfen müssen


----------



## -Tyra- (16. April 2008)

na auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathilia (22. April 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung im gewissen Rahmen gehört das craften zu einem MMORPG dazu. 

Mfg Pierre


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. April 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur für Behelfssachen, das neue 40 gut genug ausgerüstet sind um nicht als Freekill enden zu müssen. Das gute Zeug sollte man sich dann doch erkämpfen müssen



Nojo, hoffentlich keine "Behelfssachen" wie man bei WoW herstellen konnte, die meisten Ausrüstungsgegenstände/Waffen konnte man ja wegwerfen bzw. brauchte man Materialien die 10 Level über dem Levelitem lagen (sprich, sobald man sie herstellen konnte, waren sie eigtl schon veraltet).
Ich hoffe, dass es da so wird wie bei EQ2, da waren die Rüstungen(ganze Sets) die man sich geschmiedet hat, wirklich die Materialien wert und man brauchte sie nicht gleich wieder nach einem Level wegschmeißen.
Es sollte also wirklich sinnvoll sein bei W.a.r. Crafting zu betreiben und auch einen Handel möglich machen.


----------



## Deathgnom (23. April 2008)

Es gibt aber auch mmorpq ohne crafting gw zum beispiel.
Aber crafting macht spaß wäre lustig wenn man Baume fällen könnte.


----------



## Sequeira (23. April 2008)

Tach,
ich Frage mich grad ob es überhaupt ein MMORPG gibt in dem man nichts craften kann. Klar wird man in WAR craften können nur wird das eher ein untergeordnete Rolle spielen.


----------



## di-chan (23. April 2008)

Da Ich bei Craftig-Systemen ehr auf hochkomplexe Sachen stehe, wie es z.B: in Star Wars Galaxies umgesetzt ist, bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.

Wenn was kommt, dann wird es sicher vom Anspruch nicht viel höher als das in WoW. Sprich alle Items die zur Herstellung verwendet werden haben keine Qualitätsstufe, mit der sie das Entprodukt beeinflußen. Das macht ja nicht nur WoW so, sondern die meisten MMOs ^^

Mal schauen, noch ist ja nicht bekannt gegeben worden, wie genau das ganze funktionieren soll und da der nächste Newsletter ja die letzte Hochelfenklasse offenbaren soll, werden wir darauf wohl noch ein bischen warten müssen.


----------



## Nathilia (23. April 2008)

Najo ich kenne das craften bisher richtig nur aus DAoC und WoW.. ich persönlich fand es bei DAoC wesentlich besser, da man da noch wirklich Stunden abreißen musste um auch Legendär zu werden. bei WoW war es ja np sich in kurzer zeit umzuskillen und den neuen Skill zu pushen. 

Mfg Pierre


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. April 2008)

Nathilia schrieb:


> Najo ich kenne das craften bisher richtig nur aus DAoC und WoW.. ich persönlich fand es bei DAoC wesentlich besser, da man da noch wirklich Stunden abreißen musste um auch Legendär zu werden. bei WoW war es ja np sich in kurzer zeit umzuskillen und den neuen Skill zu pushen.
> 
> Mfg Pierre



Bei EQ2 war es so, dass man bei einem Gegenstand, den man herstellte, verschiedene Stufen erreichen konnte und es spezielle Fähigkeiten für das Crafting gab, die man während der Herstellung eines Gegenstandes richtig benutzen musste, damit man die höchste Stufe erreichen konnte. War richtig lustig; so war das Crafting auch nie langweilig.

Und man konnte spezielle "Crafting-Quests" annehmen, wo man bestimmte Sachen in einer bestimmten Zeit herstellen musste und die dann auch Belohnungen bekommen hatte (Status und ein wenig Geld). So konnte man das sonst stumpfsinnige Skillen von einem Beruf nützlich ausnutzen.


----------



## grimmgork (25. April 2008)

Das crafting wird ja vorallem maschinen und solche dinge hervorbringen, hoffe wird anspruchsvolloer als bei wow (denke sie werden sich bisschen am daoc craftingsystem orientieren)


----------



## Grimtom (25. April 2008)

Nathilia schrieb:


> Najo ich kenne das craften bisher richtig nur aus DAoC und WoW.. ich persönlich fand es bei DAoC wesentlich besser, da man da noch wirklich Stunden abreißen musste um auch Legendär zu werden. bei WoW war es ja np sich in kurzer zeit umzuskillen und den neuen Skill zu pushen. Mfg Pierre





Wobei es bei WoW wohl eher sinnlos ist, auser vielleicht Alchemie. Jeder Popelmob dropt besseres, als das was man herstellen kann. 
Aber im Allgemeinen gehört Handwerk zu einem MMO. Ich persönlich liebe es. :-)


----------



## Geige (25. April 2008)

jo,
hoffentlich finden sie nen gesunden mix 
aus beidem also wow und vanguard


----------



## tiXo (29. April 2008)

Ich bin auch ein ganz großer Craftingfan !!  

in einem Interview von Sterntaler 

(http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-584388067921389656)

spricht er gegen Ende vom Crafting. Er meint , dass es nur "Kriegscrafting" geben wird.
Soll so viel heißen wie man klaut den getöteten Mobs / Gegnern Dinge wie Amulette Knochen usw was man dann weiter verwenden kann .


ich stelle mir das Ganze ziemlich lustig vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (29. April 2008)

Also ich finde ein ausgefeiltes Craftingsystem schon klasse.

Gut wäre es wenn man wirklich Topausrüstung auch herstellen kann, die dafür notwendigen Materialien aber eben nur sehr schwer bekommen kann und es dann noch auf den Skill des Crafters ankommt verbunden mit einer Zufallskomponente die sich je höher der Meistergrad ist verringert.
So wäre es möglich wirklich ausgefeilte Crafter herzustellen und so eine passende ingame-Wirtschaft aufzubauen und wirklich gute Crafter im Spiel etwas bedeuten.
Cool wäre dazu noch eine Möglichkeit andere Spieler zu unterrichten. Lehrer und Meistercrafter.....

Mein Gruß geht hier an ConOneEye!!! Ich hoffe er lebt noch irgendwo in der Nähe von Milbert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (13. Mai 2008)

mhh crafting ist nicht soo mein ding aber ohne ist irgendwie auch doof also hab ich für ja gestimmt


----------



## Hühü1 (13. Mai 2008)

Nu ich finde Crafting könnte sehr bedeutend sein im endgame, ohne sich wochen lang den arsch wund zu farmen.
Es wird keine sammel berufe geben, wie bergau(erze sammeln), kräuter zupfen.
Alles was man braucht  bekommt man von gegnern mob´s, also von gegner im pvp und pve.
Warum sollte man da z.b. die bosse der städte  nicht  mit einbeziehen?
Jeder "boss" der städte  könnte 1-2 items für crafting droppen aus denen man 1-2 items, oder setteile,  mit den normalen "zutaten", die man farmen kann, basteln kann.
Damit könnte es ganze crafter sets geben, die man nur mit den beruf bauen kann.
Der vorteil wäre man muss nicht stunden lang farmen um dann ein  "endgame item" bauen zu können.
Auf der anderen seit hiese es das nicht jeder sich  super items bastelen kann durch das farmen, und die crafting items könnten trozdem sehr wertvoll/mächtig sein. 
Dann könnte man einbauen das ,durch öfteres bauen dieses items, sich der skill erhöht und es jedes mal besser wird.

So gäbe es einen unterschied zwischen den crafter, die ein item 1 mal gebaut haben und den anderen die es schon 4 mal gemacht haben. 
D.h. du findest dann 100 spieler die das item bauen können, aber nur10 davon können es wirklich gut.
Der eine kann die eine waffe gut der andere die set schuhe und robe der andere dafür den hut und die hand schuhe.
So würden bestimmte crafter sehr aus der reihe stechen und was besonderes sein.

Aber gefahr wäre das irgendwann alles alles gleich gut können
Es sei den macht es wirklich sehr schwer  sich so hoch zu spezialisieren hm^^


----------



## Succubie (14. Mai 2008)

ich finde das es in WAR schon crafting geben müsste. sowas würde viel mehr spannung in die belagerungen bringen, es steht ja sowieso schon fest das man mit dem crafting die ganzen truppen unterstützen soll. das hiese ja wirklich mehr oder weniger das man kleine belagerungswaffen oder solch diverses zeug bastelt.

also ich fände (sinnvolles) crafting in WAR schon gut.


----------



## Sin (16. Mai 2008)

Nungut, Crafting ja, aber es wird ja nur Herstellende Berufe geben, keine Abbauberufe á la: "ich geh mal nach erze suchen", da alle Sachen die man fürs Crafting braucht nur bei Gegnern und Spielern droppen.

Find ich aber eigentlich sehr gut, dann heißt es nicht im Gildenchat: Bin mal ne Stunde Erze farmen, sondern: 
Jemand lust n paar leute zu vermöbeln? Will mir heute noch die eine Rüstung basteln.

Hätte aber auch eventuell den Nachteil, dass man bestimmte "Rohstoffe" nicht gezielt farmen kann.


----------



## Mordenai (17. Mai 2008)

> [...]dass man bestimmte "Rohstoffe" nicht gezielt farmen kann.



Wenn ich für eine Rüstung nen Zwergenbart benötige, weiß ganz genau, wo ich den finde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (17. Mai 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Wenn ich für eine Rüstung nen Zwergenbart benötige, weiß ganz genau, wo ich den finde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur sind Zwergenbärte sehr sehr schwer zu bekommen. Zwerge sind zwar nicht selten, aber einen zu besiegen ist fast unmöglich. Und extra nen Raid aufmachen für 1 Item das man zum craften braucht? ^^


----------



## _Elodîn_ (18. Mai 2008)

Und mit welchem skill kriegt man dann den bart vom zwerg?
Wird der dann gekürschnert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und kriegt man mehr bart, je höher der zwergenlevel ist (weil der bart ja wächst)?


ist bestimmt interessant, was man so alles aus nem zwerg rauskriegt:
bart, zähne, bier...


----------



## Mordenai (18. Mai 2008)

> Und kriegt man mehr bart, je höher der zwergenlevel ist (weil der bart ja wächst)?



Leider wird die optische Charakterentwicklung, mit großer Sicherheit, nicht in der Releaseversion vorhanden sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (18. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich schade an aber wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit, dass es schnell nachgepatcht wird also schon im 5 Patch oder so.
Ist da schon näheres bekannt?


----------



## Mordenai (18. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Das hört sich schade an aber wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit, dass es schnell nachgepatcht wird also schon im 5 Patch oder so.
> Ist da schon näheres bekannt?



Darüber ist leider nichts bekannt. Es wurde lediglich gesagt, dass dieses Feature gaanz weit unten auf der Liste der Developer ist und kaum bei Release implementiert sein wird.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Das hört sich schade an aber wie hoch ist die Warscheinlichkeit, dass es schnell nachgepatcht wird also schon im 5 Patch oder so.
> Ist da schon näheres bekannt?




Ich gehe davon aus, dass es gar nicht nachgepatched wird und ein unerfüllter Wunsch bleiben wird, ähnlich dem Housing bei WoW.


----------



## Sin (19. Mai 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es gar nicht nachgepatched wird und ein unerfüllter Wunsch bleiben wird, ähnlich dem Housing bei WoW.



Kann man eigentlich nur spekulieren, aber ich denke schon, dass es eher früher als später kommt, weil es doch ziemlich zur Individualisierung beiträgt.


----------



## Alwa (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe ja darauf das dass Craftingsystem nicht so wie in WoW wird. Ich sehe immer das Problem das man in Instanzen und von Quests besser Items findet als ein Schmied herstellen kann. Ich persönlich finde ein System in der der Handwerke Gegenständer verbessern kann besser als eine System wo Gegenstände hergestellt werden die im Vergleich mit dem Items aus Instanzen nicht taugen.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2008)

Ich meinte mit Behelfssachen eine Art Grundaustattung um nicht wie in WoW in grünen Gegenständen PvP machen zu müssen um auf einen Grünen Zweig zu kommen. Mehr wie in DaoC, am anfang ein ordentliches Template und schon kanns losgehen ohne das man ein Schild mit Freekill über der Birne stehen hat.


----------



## di-chan (29. Mai 2008)

Nun ist ja raus, wie es funktioniert. Sogar mit Podcast:

Podcast
Gamespotartikel

Klingt für mich sehr interessant. Im ersten Moment musste ich ein bisschen an den Horadrim Würfel denken ^^


----------



## ManicK (28. Juni 2008)

Natürlich wollen wir das.... was für eine Frage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (26. Juli 2008)

di-chan schrieb:


> Nun ist ja raus, wie es funktioniert. Sogar mit Podcast:
> 
> Podcast
> Gamespotartikel
> ...



Hab erst kürzlich was dazu gelesen und mir eben natürlich die Viedeos angeschaut.

Finde das Craftingsystem sehr interessant. Auch das es keine festen Rezepte gibt und man sich das Ergebnis auf den persönlichen Gebrauch "zuschneiden" kann finde ich klasse.
Und zudem kommt das die zwei Hauptberufe im Grunde nur rein unterstützende Gegenstände produzieren. 
Und sicherlich kommen dann mit der Zeit noch weitere Berufe hinzu, um dann zB Kriegsgerät, Waffen und Rüstungen herstellen zu können.


----------



## Kappi (26. Juli 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Und sicherlich kommen dann mit der Zeit noch weitere Berufe hinzu, um dann zB Kriegsgerät, Waffen und Rüstungen herstellen zu können.



hmm ich weis nicht.. ich denke dabei besteht immer die Gefahr zu "mächtige" oder zu "schwache" Gegenstände zu bauen, in dem einen fall würde jeder mit einem solchen beruf rumrennen (wobei das nich der sinn sein sol - WARhammer nicht CRAFThammer), im anderen würden die meisten diese unterstützenden berufe vorziehen.. 

möglicherweise kommen ja solche berufe und man kann damit vergleichbares zeug mit nem andern style herstellen.. hätte was..^^


----------



## Shadrolan (29. Juli 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Und sicherlich kommen dann mit der Zeit noch weitere Berufe hinzu, um dann zB Kriegsgerät, Waffen und Rüstungen herstellen zu können.



waffen werden schwierig, da jede klasse ihre eigene waffe hat (von chaosbarbaren und schwarzorcs mal abgesehen)


----------



## Varek Varsson (30. Juli 2008)

Ansich gibt es gegen Crafting nichts zu sagen, nur das craften in WoW z.B. ist eher ein Witz.
Hat man auch nur ein bisschen zu viel Zeit war es ja nie ein Problem einen anderen Beruf zu erlernen und den mal eben auf den maximalen Skill zu bringen.
Ich finde es sinnvoller, wenn die Leute sich wirklich gedanken machen zu ihrem Beruf, den vielleicht sogar nicht wechsen können und dann durch Arbeit und Mühe was erreichen.

Zwergische Grüße

Varek


----------



## Lord of Madness (14. August 2008)

Pro Crafting :-)


----------



## DAoC4ever (17. August 2008)

Ich finde das Cradtingsystem von WAR gut, man wird keine übermächtigen Mörderwaffen usw. schmieden können. Diese SC TGemps aus DAoC fand ich wirklich zum abgewöhnen, in WoW fande ich es teilweise gar nicht mal so mies. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass sich meine WoW Zeit auf die ersten paar Monate nach dem release beschränkt.

Wie gesagt in WAR hört sich as ganze System ganz gut an finde ich. Nicht übertrieben, aber halt n paar nette Dinge. Vor allem die Sammelberufe wie Looten usw. tragen auch wieder zum RvR bei, sehr gute Idee.


----------



## Zauma (18. August 2008)

Crafting gibt es doch genau 3 Sammelberufe und 2 herstellende Berufe. Ein sehr einfaches Craftigsystem, weil der Rest nicht zu WAR passen würde (heißt, die Entwickler wollen sich da keine Mühe machen bzw. hatten keine Zeit, nachdem sie von dem Rest auch nicht viel auf die Reihe bekommen haben.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Es gibt 4 Sammelberufe, aber brauchst den dreier nicht rauseditieren, wir sehen gerne wie "gut" du informiert bost =)

Ein sehr schlankes und komplexes Craftingsystem, weil dumme Grind und Level - Systeme, bei denen man 95% der Items nur herstellt um sie an den NPC zu verticken, oder aus dem Inventar zu schmeissen das hinterletzte sind.


----------



## Horasto (19. August 2008)

Im Allgemeinen bin ich schon für Crafting, aber ich hab echt kein Bock auf so ein langweiliges Mats gefarmen wie in WoW, für nix und wiedernix


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Naja ich glaub die sollten erstmal das Crafting in den Hintergrund schieben, was sie schon denk ich haben und erstmal alles andere machen und dann eben richtig Crafting machen, was auch Sinn macht. Meine bei dem großen Konkurenten ist das Crafting ja auch Schritt für Schritt Sinnvoll geworden und ist dort eine Teilweise übertriebene Farm arbeit und Rezepte usw. Das alles wollen die ja nicht so haben, ist ok. Aber dennoch sollte das Crafting Sinn machen und doch ein Reiz sein für die Spieler um es zu machen und das, nunja sollte eben nicht ohne weiteres gemacht sein. Sondern brauch eben auch Zeit.

Weiß auch garnicht hab noch nicht viel übers craften gelesen und wenn immer nur sehr wenig, scheinen auch wenige in der Beta zu betreiben und die, die es tun haben Rea Probs, da die anderen Berufe denk ich mal net alle machen. Aber das müsste mal ein Betatester Schildern ;p der auch selbst richtig craften will ^^


----------



## Tic0 (23. August 2008)

Also, meinetwegen könnten sie das Crafting System wirklich komplett aus dem Spiel nehmen.
Nicht das es schlecht ist, aber mich interessiert das einfach überhaupt kein Stück.
Vorallem habe ich bisher auch noch keinen wirklich großen nutzen darin gesehen.

Bisher hab ich einen Sammlerberuf genommen (Plündern) und die Leichen gelootet und
das zeug verkauft, das war bisher der einzige Zweck für mich. 

Bin nicht so der Crafting Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber will mal sehen was es mit diesem "Affen" auf sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Ne wie gesagt, das Crafting ist schön und super. Aber es sollte so raus kommen das es die Leute auch betreiben und wenn das noch net fertig ist ok. Dann eben mit Patch 1.n . Aber erstmal die Klassen, alle Hauptstädte und das es läuft und dann kann das Crafting nach kommen und dann aber eben richtig. Gerade Pflanzer soll sehr teuer sein und gar kein nutzen bringen ^^. Die meisten machen Plündern ;p weil es eben Geld bringt und mehr machen sie net ^^, sowie ich das bis jetzt gelesen haben. Ist halt Schade, gerade das "ohne Rezepte" hört sich gut an und wenn man einen Twink Gobbo Schama macht auf RSP, der Kichernd in der Ecke sitzt und seine Pilze verspeißt und verarbeitet und dabei auch Teilweise das Orklager in Gefahr zieht ... na wenn das nichts Wert ist ^^. Aber wenn man dann dafür Etliches Gold legen muss, lohnt es nicht.


----------

